# REW and APO Equalizer



## McCorwin (May 27, 2014)

Hello guys,
sorry for my english but I'm french.
I begin the room correction for my 7.1 system and I have 1 question.
I use REW with UMIK-1 and AISO4ALL for calibration (with HTPC -> Onkyo nr609 by HDMI).
I make all filters and add to APO equalizer to correct audio, but for the player (MPC-BE) I must use PCM linear or Bitsream ??? I'm confused but If I use PCM all my filters are not applied ?

Thank you for your reply ;-)


----------

